# kross tablet



## alibuckwheat (Jan 6, 2013)

i have a kross tablet that i purchased for my daughter for christmas n unfortunately she only got to use it that day as it died, now when we plug it into to charge the little android dude appears n the kross symbol shows for a few seconds n than it says android n stays in that state, we have used the reset button n nothing is woking. please help


----------



## Bond9007 (Feb 19, 2013)

Did you purchase a warranty for your tablet? I think its a good idea to buy warranty for such tablets, so that if any such problem persists you can get it exchanged or fixed!!


----------



## Bond9007 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have personally used the Kross tablet and I have no complaints whatsoever, especially for the price that I paid!
I have even bought 2 more units as gifts and they are working like a charm. Buddy, maybe you got a defective unit 
These are electronic products, they can be defective. I think your best bet would be to go exchange it, i hope you get a good unit this time, because im sure the unit that you have was the only bad unit in that lot, as I know that Kross is doing very good as to putting affordable units in the consumer's hands who cannot afford to buy the overly expensive islave devices!!


----------



## Bond9007 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have personally used the Kross tablet and I have no complaints whatsoever, especially for the price that I paid!
I have even bought 2 more units as gifts and they are working like a charm. Buddy, maybe you got a defective unit 
These are electronic products, they can be defective. I think your best bet would be to go exchange it, i hope you get a good unit this time, because im sure the unit that you have was the only bad unit in that lot, as I know that Kross is doing very good as to putting affordable units in the consumer's hands who cannot afford to buy the overly expensive islave devices!!


----------

